# klax, by klecker knives!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Found this beauty!

KLAX® Axe Multi-tool System Stainless Steel (Inch)


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks neat


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Gimmicky.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I would take/strip it off a dead person. Would't buy it however


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would take a good scout hatchet over this but if its all i had it would get used until it breaks. And break it probably would long before a traditional hatchet. 

A good sharp hatchet is priceless. Mix in a laplander and you have all the wood processing you need. Amd you shouldnt be without a good knife ever.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gimmicky or not, she's bad ass if your a gear head like me!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I do prefer a solid hatchet, but this would work nice on my quads emergency kit!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

To each it's own ,, that's what makes the sick world we live in go round - round - round .. LMAO ,


----------

